

Show HN: Kvpbase – a new way for developers to store data - cloudgeek
http://kvpbase.tumblr.com/

======
laggyluke
You might want to reconsider your Node.js callback API. The standard way of
returning errors is via the first argument :

    
    
        callback(err, data)
    

while you suggest doing it like this:

    
    
        callback(data, err)
    

Apart from being an eyesore, it breaks compatibility with a ton of third-party
libs like `caolan/async`.

~~~
cloudgeek
Hi laggyluke, thanks for your comment. I'll check with a few developers I know
- most of what I've seen has been the reverse but I'm not in node on a daily
basis. Cheers

~~~
woah
Just check the node docs.

~~~
cloudgeek
Got it, changing now. Thanks

------
adamvalve
This looks really neat! I took a look at your C# Sdk and it doesn't follow
some of the standard C# conventions. Would you care if someone stepped in and
helped with that? The naming conventions would make this Sdk stick out like a
sore thumb in my source code.

~~~
cloudgeek
Hi Adam, thanks for your comment. We wouldn't mind at all. In fact we're also
getting ready to open up our trigger functionality so you can integrate code
directly into the I/O path, and would love some help in that area too (i.e.
integration of external libraries). Feel free to contribute to the SDK in
whatever way you think makes it better, and drop me a line at
joel@maraudersoftware.com if you're interested in the other piece too. Cheers

------
baldfat
> kvpbase is the world's only fully programmable data storage platform.

World's Only always screams snake oil to me. Maybe I am being picky but I hate
huge statements that are unnecessary and probably untrue.

~~~
afandian
Then stay away from Kickstarter! On the technology page today:

"HidrateMe, a smart water bottle that syncs to your phone"

and next to it

"Trago - The world's first connected smart water bottle"

[https://www.kickstarter.com/discover/categories/technology](https://www.kickstarter.com/discover/categories/technology)

~~~
baldfat
I have :) I think I have backed up three things which were all music projects
and for a program I really appreciate (Krita).

~~~
l1n
Krita did a Kickstarter? Man have I been out of the loop.

~~~
baldfat
They have done two: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-free-
paint-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-free-paint-app-
lets-make-it-faster-than-phot)

They basically pay for one full time developer and it really has worked this
last year.

------
simonvc
Couple of questions. 1/ Is it opensource? 2/ Does it support the S3 api? or
just a custom/rest api 3/ What makes it more attractive then Ceph or Riak CS?

~~~
cloudgeek
Hi Simon, 1) it is not. 2) it does not use the S3 API, but it is a simple and
clean RESTful API. 3) happy to discuss directly (feel free to email me via the
website), but in general it's simpler to get started, easier to use, and more
flexible from a data management perspective.

~~~
lucasjans
I would love to know how it compares to RIAK. I'm not afraid to used used
closed source software when the time is right. But RIAK has a long legacy and
is open and free - and backed by commercial support if needed. When I went to
download your product there was an incredibly long form. Maybe I'll check it
out later, but perhaps you should reduce your barrier to entry.

~~~
cloudgeek
Hi lucasjans, thanks for your note. The form should have been short and only a
small set of fields required. We'll look into ways of optimizing that to
reduce the appearance of friction. Happy to discuss your use case and how we
feel about how we compare if you'd like to send me an email (joel at
maraudersoftware dot com). Cheers

------
eatonphil
I really like the code sample formatting on the kvpbase website. What do you
guys use to do that?

~~~
swartzk
Thanks eatonphil, it's mostly custom made, but we're using bootstrap's grid to
help with the formatting/scaling.

